# Shengshou 5x5 mod Poll



## samchoochiu (Jan 29, 2012)

Worth spending hours to fully mod the shengshou 5x5?

Or is it a waste of time (better to just slowly break it in)?


----------



## aaronb (Jan 29, 2012)

I posted this in another thread, but I'll post it here


Spoiler



I did the mod on the 5x5, and when I finished, I was disappointed. I tensioned and lubed it before the mod, and it was an okay cube. When I finished it wasn't much better. I decided lube couldn't hurt, so I lubed the core (none of the surfaces) with differential oil, and it became AMAZING. I think it is as fast as my Guhong/Zhanchi. I do need to tighten it a little more, because it pops often. (It popped often before the mod, I just had the tensions too loose.) Locks ups happen rarely now. (Happened a lot before the mod)

I used a dremel, and then quickly sanded each piece. (I only sanded each piece for about 3-4 seconds, just enough to make it smooth.) It took me about 3 hours max. Maybe closer to 2. (Used a dremel, and a little sandpaper.)

Here are some pictures I took of the pieces. Some are blurry. (Sorry, I am not used to this camera.) If anyone wants more pictures of a specific piece, just PM me and I'll try to take more pics. 



Spoiler
























































Here is my amazing MS Paint skills showing you where I sanded, for anyone unsure of what to mod.



Spoiler








On each corner center, I sanded from the bottom of the stalk to the top.




Notice how I made is so the top of the wing edges and the corner centers and really rounded. The top of the corner I sanded slightly, but not to the extent of the edges and centers.




On the wing edges I sanded down the 2 sides, shown in blue. And rounded down the 2 places in red.




On the corner, you sand from the base, along the stalk, and up to the top. There are 3 sections on each corner, like the blue one I circled.






Tl;dr: Okay cube before, okay cube after; put lube in after mod, amazing cube. Definitely worth it.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd want to ask anybody that said it's not worth it, have you even tried a modded shengshou 5x5? I mean, it's not perfect, but it's way too locky if you don't mod it.


----------



## iTz Dr Pepper (Jan 29, 2012)

Mines way faster and less locky. It did take like 2-3 hours but its really worth it.


----------



## samkli (Jan 29, 2012)

It took around 45 min per corner section for me. But I only used sandpaper and a knife. The mod is absolutely worth it. When I get time I will try to mod it even more so the double layers gets less locky too.


----------



## AUFT (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm currently in the process of modding mine right now =) (I know it's an old thread but oh well.)


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 26, 2012)

AUFT said:


> I'm currently in the process of modding mine right now =) (I know it's an old thread but oh well.)



There's another couple threads that has a lot of information and other people's experiences/feedbacks.


----------

